# Canon fisheye lense alternative?



## Reda (May 7, 2018)

Hi everyone,  
Please I would like to know any third-party Fisheye Lens for my Canon 80d.... Please advise.. And thanks in advance


----------



## DSP121 (May 7, 2018)

Hi!
you can checkout Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM.


----------



## centauro74 (May 8, 2018)

Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 HD Fisheye or 
Canon - EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2018)

Full-frame (180° cormer-to-corner) or circular (180° edge-to-edge)?


----------



## Reda (May 9, 2018)

As far as I know.... Canon 10-18mm is a wide angle lens ..... I am looking for a a fisheye lens..  I am looking for cheap alternatives please...


----------



## petrochemist (May 10, 2018)

Reda said:


> As far as I know.... Canon 10-18mm is a wide angle lens ..... I am looking for a a fisheye lens..  I am looking for cheap alternatives please...


What sort of budget do you have available?

There are adapters that mount on the filter threads which will give the cheapest fish eye look (though are usually fairly unimpressive in their results).
Canon's EF mount is easily adapted to most other SLR mounts if you don't need AF or electronic aperture. there are even $20 DIY options shown on the net.

In EF mount itself there's the Samyang 8mm,  Rokinon 8mm & a fully manual Opteka 6.5mm...
I suspect the Canon 8-15 can be ignored if your after cheap alternatives!
The various 15mm models will be designed for full frame bodies, so probably won't be ideal for you.


----------



## Breezy85 (May 31, 2018)

I love my Sigma 15mm EX DG Fisheye f/2.8


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 1, 2018)

There may be some confusion regarding the meaning of "fisheye".  

A true fisheye lens creates a curved distortion (aka "curvilinear wide angle lens") for any "straight" line in the image (with the exception that if the line happens to pass through the center of the optical axis then that line would remain "straight"). 

E.g. if you photography a door or window... the sides of the door will curve rather than remain as straight lines.

The more common wide-angle type is "rectilinear" ... these lenses keep all straight lines as "straight" lines.  Lines that are parallel in real life will not necessarily appear "parallel" in the image... but they *will* appear "straight".

Do you want curvilinear distortion (true "fisheye") or do you just want a very wide-angle (rectilinear) lens?




Canon does make a true fisheye... it's the EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM.  I *think* that's actually the only fisheye currently in the lineup.   That lens is also a zoom.

A quick search reveals (besides the Canon lens) there are choices from Sigma, Tokina, Rokinon, and a few others ... offer choices that are true fisheye lenses.   Tokina might be the only other vendor (besides Canon) that I see offering a zoom fisheye.


----------



## Sil (Jun 16, 2018)

*Samyang 8mm f/3.5 UMC Fish-eye CS II  ..  little expense so much yield*


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'll also vote for the Samyang / rokinon 8mm


----------

